

Ask HN: Offered a graduate position, it's not what I want. Should I take it? - rheotron

I&#x27;m graduating at the end of this year. For the past two years I&#x27;ve been working for a large financial institution. Recently, they&#x27;ve sent me a graduate offer. It&#x27;s currently the only offer I have, has an above average salary, and in there contract there is no obligation that I work for them for any particular amount of time.<p>The problem is, I didn&#x27;t love working there. Sure, the work was fine and the people were fine, but there was nothing that really inspired me - it was basically a nice, safe, office job.<p>So here&#x27;s my issue - I&#x27;m 21 and graduating this year. Do I take the job anyway, knowing full well that I will probably pull out at a later date. Or should I turn the job down and hope that it lights a fire under my ass to go and find something that I really enjoy?
======
calcsam
Ask for an extension on their offer.

Here's a good guide to getting a lot of job offers really quickly:

[https://medium.com/@calcsam/outsource-your-job-
search-3e9909...](https://medium.com/@calcsam/outsource-your-job-
search-3e990967a1f3)

